# Versperrte Trails im Aachener Wald



## hedisch (6. April 2006)

Da bin ich heut im Wald (nähe Zyklopensteine) unterwegs und musste dort mal wieder ein Stück Trail von Verschnitt, Stämmen etc. säubern . Das ist jetzt schon das 2. Mal dort und ca. das 5.Mal im Aachener Wald insgesamt dieses Jahr, dass ich an so versperrte Strecken komme. Ich frag mich, wer macht sowas und wozu?  Kann da jemand was zu sagen?

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## Max.Schumann (6. April 2006)

hi.
dazu konkret kann ich jetzt nichts sagen.
allerdings schon, dass ich es auch so empfinde, dass sich diese vorfälle in letzter zeit auffällig häufen. was zum einen daran liegt, dass die letzten monaten sehr viel sichbare, forstwirtschaftliche arbeit geleistet wurde (z.B. um Toblerone, aber eigentlich im ganzen waldgebiet), aber zum anderen auch, dass bäume sehr bewusst gegen biker auf die wege gelegt werden. zum teil kleinere - vermutlich von gestressten, erholungssuchenden rentnern - die zwar ein wenig stören, aber  schnell aus dem weg geräumt sind (die bäume, nicht die rentner, versteht sich  ), zum teil liegen aber auch richtig starke (lange, dicke) bäume quer über wege, um die zu bewegen es wirklich schweres gerät benötigt.

ich versteh es auch nicht wirklich, und ärger mich auch immer über solche flow-störende hinderisse. 

am besten ist es vermutlich, die augen offen halten - auch aus sicherheitsgründen - täter ansprechen und nach sinn&zweck solcher aktionen fragen, stets freundlich sein - vor allem gegenüber potentiellen tätern - und den kram, sofern möglich aus dem weg zu räumen, um das risiko für nachfolgende biker zu veringern und deren spaß zu erhöhen (dann muss sich bloß einer ärgern ...)

naja ... hoffe, dass es in nächster zeit weniger wird ... sonst werden einfach north-shore-brücken (wie im venn) über die hindernisse gezimmert.

bis bald im wald

 mÄxxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreckskerl (12. April 2006)

> wie im venn


???
WOWOWO??? WILLWILLWILL!

da ich öfter in der eifel fahre, kann ich mehr von da berichten: ähnlich! supergeile trails sind da (zum ganz offensichtlich gezielt gegen biker) so verholzt, das man kaum 10 meter weit kommt, bis man wieder räumen muss.
!ÄRGER!
aber zum teil gibt es da die zum teil äusserst grossherzige bevälkerung, die das zeug untre aufopferung ihrer freizeit mit kettensäge und streitaxt da weg räumt.
VIELEN DANK AN DEN MANN IM WALD!


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2006)

Ihr müßt nur immer fleißig und möglichst datailiert in MTB-Foren posten, wo ihr regelmäßig fahrt, dann werden die Trails mit Sicherheit bald zugeworfen. Auch Förster und Rentner können internetten und wissen was googeln ist 

Ansonsten denke ich, das es einfach daran liegt, das Brennholz äußerst attraktiv geworden ist. Die meisten Wälder in unserer Umgebung sind in privater Hand und Nutzwald in dem gewirtschaftet wird.

Happy Trails, XCR


----------



## Dreckskerl (12. April 2006)

die sollen ruhig brennholz abschleppen, vor allem das was auf den tracks liegt.

ALSO ICH FAHRE AM LIEBSTEN DIE HIMMELLEITER HINUNTER.
(suchbegriff: bike, trail, mountainbike, ärgerniss für recht und ordnung...)


----------



## MC_Luebke (12. April 2006)

mir ist im aachener wald schonmal nen nagelbrett begegnet .
zum glück war der täter keiner der intelligenten sorte, so dass das brett mir nur einen riesen schrecken eingejagt hat. das ganze war in einer engen kurvigen abfahrt.

also seit froh, wenn ihr nur zugeräumten trails begegnet. 

leider kann man nicht viel gegen solche "bikegegner" machen. in meinen augen is das klügste wie mexxwolf schon gesagt hat, sich möglichst vorbildlich den anderen waldbenutzern gegenüber zu verhalten und zu hoffen, dass man somit das image der biker ein wenig aufpolieren kann.


mfg
luebke


----------



## hedisch (13. April 2006)

Ich hab gestern nem Freund aus Kelmis die Story von meiner Begegnung mit dem belgischen Förster (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211642) erzählt.
Da stellt sich raus, dass er den bei seinen Spaziergängen mit Hund schon dabei angetroffen hat, das der Trails versperrt. Wundert mich bei dem nicht wirklich, aber solches Verhalten kann ich mir von deutschen Förstern nicht vorstellen.

Der deutsche Rentner an sich, bleibt meist auf den Wegen, zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung, und ist in erster Linie auf seine Sicherheit bedacht.

Und Waldbesitzer bzw. Waldarbeiter? In der Regel holen die ihr Holz komplett aus dem Wald und räumen auch die Trails oft wieder ganz frei (aktuelles Beispiel: Freyent).
@ XCRacer: Die wissen auch wo wir fahren, schliesslich sieht und grüsst man sich schon Mal und unsere Spuren siehste ja zudem noch nach Wochen.

Bleibt also immer noch die Frage: Wer sind diese Typen, die sowas machen?


----------



## Dreckskerl (13. April 2006)

hey, wenn das nicht die föchzter sind und auch keine waldarbeiter, isses doch auch nicht offiziell, oder? also ILLEGAL! (wieder so'n suchbegriff für google  )
dann könnte man aus dem holz, was da rumliegt, doch auch was bauen...
wobei man das irgendwie dann melden müsste, sonst siehts noch so aus als wären das die bösen biker, die die bäume fällen, um sich schnieke northshores draus zu zimmern.

hat denn mal irgendwer bei der forstverwaltung nachgefragt? also nicht als radler, sondern als spaziergänger, dessen hund über nen baum gestolpert is...

glaub allerdings, das das schon zum grossen teil waldarbeiter waren, denn denen begenet man dene ja des öfteren.
kenne allerdings selber nen waldbesitzer, und der klagt darüber, das es immer dreistere fälle von holzraub gibt. klingt zwar wie im mittelalter, aber es is wohl wirklich so das irgendwelche leute sich illegal brennholz im wald besorgen. und zwar recht professionell und in mengen. und die räumen sicher nicht mehr auf...

ne idee wäre doch, den zuständigen behörden nen deal vorzuschlagen. nämlich das man die holzreste selbst von den wegen entfernt und dafür das holz woanders verbauen darf... glaub ehrlich gesagt selbst kaum, das die darauf eingehen, aber n versuch wärs wert. man sollte nur nicht erwähnen wo man bauen will, sonst gehen eventuelle zukünftige möglichkeiten verloren


----------



## Dreckskerl (28. April 2006)

AH! die eifel is nu auch wieder verholzt! die pisser!


----------



## pillehille (7. Mai 2006)

ja zwischen zweifall und Vicht ist der trail oberhalb vom Sägewerk total zu
also das erste stück vom Frakersberg in Richtung Vicht

nä hat das spaß gemacht die räder da rüberzutragen^^


----------



## Dreckskerl (8. Mai 2006)

erst lesen, dann posten, hilde!


> Ihr müßt nur immer fleißig und möglichst datailiert in MTB-Foren posten, wo ihr regelmäßig fahrt, dann werden die Trails mit Sicherheit bald zugeworfen. Auch Förster und Rentner können internetten und wissen was googeln ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (25. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,

da hat doch jemand den Trail um Hauset mit großen Ästen und auch Stämmen versehen. Zuerst hab ich noch gedacht, das hat übungstechnische Gründe, weil war fast alles zu überfahren bzw. -springen.
Aber als ich dann zu dem fetten Baumstamm kam, den ich erst letztens mühsam beiseite geschafft hatte und der jetzt wieder in einer Steigung quer lag, dämmerte es dann.

Auch oberhalb vom Augustinerweg liegt wieder so einiges frisch hingeschafftes auf´m Trail.

Da macht sich wer echt Arbeit und wozu bloß? 

Also falls das hier so´n fehlgeleiteter Waldarbeiter liest, dann sei ihm hiermit versichert, dass ich jeden verdammten Ast oder Baum wieder wegräumen werde, der mir in die Quere kommt.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Dill (25. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich nicht irre siehts im moment so aus das sie FORSTWIRTSCHAFTLER ALLE Bäume welche erholungssuchendem Volk ,dank unwetter oder wie auch immer auf den Kopf fallen könnten,erst markieren und dann umhauen.
achtet mal auf die markierten Bäume am Wegesrand.
Grund dafür ist ein Gerichtsurteil was den Waldpächter für solche Unfälle im Wald verantwortlich macht.

Hab da drüber ein Bericht in Bayern 3 gesehen

Grüße
Dill


----------



## Dreckskerl (30. Mai 2006)

ist es eigentlich ein vergehen, die markierungen zu entfernen?


----------



## hedisch (30. Mai 2006)

Alles was Du im belgischen Teil unserer Spielwiese machst oder machen könntest ist sicher verboten. 

Ich wär gern dabei, wenn Du meinem Försterfreund (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211642) erklärst,was Du da gerade machst. 

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär gern dabei, wenn Du meinem Försterfreund (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211642) erklärst,was Du da gerade machst.
> 
> Gruss
> hedisch


...na Sozialstunden ableisten und Graffitis entfernen, die irgendwelche langhaarigen Bombenleger dort nachts angebracht haben, eehhrlich!!


----------



## Dreckskerl (31. Mai 2006)

ich gebe den fanatischen naturschützer, der die bäume vor ihrem tod bewahren will.
das wird sein hirn überlasten, denn n umweltbewusster biker passt nicht in dessen schubladen. hoffe nur er fällt dann nicht tot um, weil sein hirn den dienst versagt...wobei, scheints ja öfters zu tun, wenn ich deine story so lese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (19. Juni 2006)

Hi,
mal wieder hat jemand die nette Abfahrt von Siebenpfade zum Hirschweg versperrt. 
Ich hatte so 50-60 Stämme, Bäumchen und große Äste wegzuräumen. Das hatte ich dort vor ca. 6 Wochen schonmal.
Aber es ist doch immer wieder ein geiles Gefühl wenn man dann damit fertig ist.
Und auch der Gedanke, dass der Mensch, der das alles da hingeräumt hat, mindestens doppelt soviel Aufwand hatte, macht richtig Laune. 

Witzig war heute auch die improvisierte Schranke an der kleinen schnellen Abfahrt Nähe Pionierquelle. Direkt am Einstieg war ein Stamm hüfthoch in den Wänden verkeilt. Bin gespannt, ob da demnächst auch ein Wärter seinen Dienst schiebt.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Dreckskerl (19. Juni 2006)

heyheyhey, trailnamen und -positionen nicht nennen, das hatten wir doch schon...
stolperfallen sind echt mal unter aller sau, solang die stämme nur behindern, isses zwar n unfaires mittel, aber immerhin nicht unmenschlich.
aber so was wie festgekeilte stämme in ner abfahrt sollte meiner ansicht nach bestraft werden, egal, ob es andere beim ausnutzen rechtlicher grauzonen hindert oder nicht!


----------



## Max.Schumann (19. Juni 2006)

hey.
das klingt ja durchaus unfreundlich.
allerdings kann ich hocherfreulicher- und erfreuterweise berichten, dass der allseits beliebte und von wagemutigen Bikern stark frequentierte Toblerone-Trail nach einigen Wochen wüster Waldarbeit wieder ideal frei geräumt wurde: BRAVO !!! sehr fair. man toleriert uns Biker also doch, denn man hätte ja auch bequem den einen oder anderen schweren brocken quer auf dem weg liegen lassen können...wobei dieser dann womöglich längerfristig zum abenteuerlichen Hindernis aufgepimpt würde ....

 in diesem Sinne

  (wer fährt mit mir in nächster Zeit über die feinsten Trails der Region??)

    mÄxxx


----------



## uerland (19. Juni 2006)

mexxwolf schrieb:
			
		

> hey.
> das klingt ja durchaus unfreundlich.
> allerdings kann ich hocherfreulicher- und erfreuterweise berichten, dass der allseits beliebte und von wagemutigen Bikern stark frequentierte Toblerone-Trail nach einigen Wochen wüster Waldarbeit wieder ideal frei geräumt wurde: BRAVO !!! sehr fair. man toleriert uns Biker also doch, denn man hätte ja auch bequem den einen oder anderen schweren brocken quer auf dem weg liegen lassen können...wobei dieser dann womöglich längerfristig zum abenteuerlichen Hindernis aufgepimpt würde ....



Jau Bäume oder so stören nicht mehr, dafür sind wir gestern auf was anderes getroffen, was im Weg war. 

2 von uns sind das letzte Stück noch runter gekommen, den anderen beiden haben sich 3 Mädels in Weg gestellt. Den freundlich gemeinten Hinweis, dass wir dort doch nicht runterfahren könnten, wenn sie da stehn, entgegnete eine nur: "Das sollt ihr ja auch nicht, das ist unser Wald hier", wobei sie ganz lässig den Zigaretten-Stummel ins Gehölz schnipste (was hät ich dafür gegeben, wenn sie damit *ihren* Wald entzündet hätte ). 

Naja wie dem auch sei, ich fands amüsant. Die kamen wohl von der kleinen Hütte, die rechts von dem letzten Teil steht, wobei mir die gestern auch das erste mal aufgefallen ist. Wahrscheinlich gehört die Hütte dem Pächter und die Mädels wiederum dem Pächter usw. oder sie haben einfach nen bisschen Forstpolizei gespielt.


----------



## hedisch (21. Juni 2006)

Morgen,

ich war gestern nochmal mit den Nightbikern zwischen Siebenpfade und Hirschweg. Und man glaubt es kaum, da war doch da schon wieder der Weg versperrt.  Zwar nicht so in dieser Aufwendigkeit wie zuletzt, aber flüssiges Fahren war nicht möglich.

Also, ich plan den Abschnitt ab jetzt in meine tägliche Runde mit ein und freu mich schon auf neue Waldarbeit. 

Falls hier auch der fehlgeleitete Waldmeister reinschaut: Dieser Abschnitt ist in der Topographischen Karte 5202 Aachen als Fuß- und *Radfahr*weg ausgewiesen! Und ich gedenke ihn auch in Zukunft entsprechend zu nutzen.
Sollte es sich hierbei um eine Försteraktion handeln, dann wäre imho ein Schild angebracht, anstatt billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, dass es dort zu Stürzen kommen kann.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## MrJackass (21. Juni 2006)

Das Problem hat man übrigens auch in Herzogenrath im Wurmtal. Auch dort gibt es jede Menge hingelegte Bäume. Vor allem im Bereich der Schotterberge und der Kalkhalde bei der Teut.
Hatt auch scvhon Begegnung mit Stacheldraht im Unterholz. UND quer überden weg gespannt!!! Auf einer Höhe die dem Schienenbein nicht gut tut. Zum Glück hab ichs vorhger gesehen. echt lustige Sachen machen die da!!!


----------



## hedisch (21. Juni 2006)

Ha, heute war die lustige Schranke wieder da! 

Ansonsten abba überall freie Bahn. 

Bis denne im Wald


----------



## hedisch (1. Juli 2006)

Nabend,

nachdem ich nun 5x in der letzten Woche meinen neuen _Lieblingsweg_ freigeräumt habe, bin ich schon ziemlich ratlos. 

Ich war gestern kurz vorm Deutschlandspiel da und heute Mittag wieder. In der Zwischenzeit war mein unbekannter _Freund_ sehr fleissig: 5-6 Stellen, die sich auch nicht umgehen lassen, waren zT mit grösseren Stämmen versperrt.  Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass da ein Förster aktiv ist (passt das eigentlich von den Dienstzeiten her?).

Also was treibt jemanden bloss dazu täglich zu einem abgelegenen Waldweg zu tigern um den mit viel Aufwand zu versperren? Da gibts nix besonderes für Nichtbiker. Kein Hochsitz, kein Schutzgebiet oder sonstwas.

Die Krönung ist allerdings, dass ich das Problem mittlerweile auch auf einem Trail im Augustinerwald hab. Ich räum frei und jemand versperrt wieder. 

Ich hoffe schon ne Weile darauf mal jemanden auf frischer Tat zu erwischen, aber ich hab auch keinen Bock mich da den ganzen Tag auf die Lauer zu legen.

Also, falls jemand ne Idee dazu hat...

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juli 2006)

Hinterlasse doch mal einen Zettel. Eventuell mit Telefonnummer oder email.


----------



## Dreckskerl (1. Juli 2006)

festnetznummer würd ich lassen, wenn derjenige irre genug is, andere so zu gefärden, das er trails versperrt, is er wahrscheinlich auch entschlossen genug, über ne festnetznummer eine adresse ausfindig zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (2. Juli 2006)

ist  manchmal kaum zu glauben wie schnell trails wieder zugelegt werden.
 mir ist es vor paar monaten passiert, das ich einen trail von unten bis oben freigeräumt habe ( von dicken ästen ect.die absichtlich da reingeräumt worden). warte oben am anfangs des trails ca. 15-20min auf einen kumpel, der kommt oben an und erzählt das der ganze trail voller holz lag und er ihn freigeräumt hat  
da hatt wohl ein gefrusteter rentner der den ansprüchen seiner frau nicht mehr gerecht wird, oder eine andere gescheiterte existens es vollbracht innerhalb der paar minuten zwischen meiner ankunft oben, und der ankunft meines bike kolegen unten, alles wieder zu zulegen....


----------



## hedisch (2. Juli 2006)

@ Rene: Ich weis nicht, irgentwie hab ich da kein gutes Gefühl. Ich hab auch keine Idee, wie und was ich schreiben sollte.

Etwa so: "Lieber unbekannter Spinner" oder "Sehr geehrter Wegversperrer"?

@ nosh: Wo warn das genau? Und ist es immer noch so?

Jedenfalls hat mich das auf die Idee gebracht, mal genau zu gucken, ob der Typ da auf der Lauer liegt. Obwohl, so krank kann man doch garnicht sein?

Schön fänd ich, wenn mehr Biker die Strecke fahren würden.
Also, wer Lust dazu hat, hier nochmal die Wegbeschreibung:

Von der Pionierquelle auf dem Elleterweg Richtung Augustinerweg. Dann entweder den 1. oder 2. Trail rechts rein bis Siebenpfade hoch. Dort gibts einen Unterstand, an dem links vorbei den Weg runter. Nach ca. 100m (mitten in der Abfahrt) links in den ominösen Weg. Dieser führt mehr oder weniger rechts am Hang entlang und endet nach einem netten Downhill auf dem Reitweg. Man kann dann schräg links über den Reitweg in den nächsten kleinen Trail hinein.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## nosh (2. Juli 2006)

war im aachener wald nähe vaals... da liegt immer wieder mal was in der fahrspur, ist aber immer schnell aufseite geräumt. 
schlimmer finde ich das der ehemals sehr schmale trail langsam immer breiter wird weil irgentwelche trottel überall äste abbrechen bzw, kleine bäume umkippen/rausreissen, so das es nicht mehr auf sauberes fahren ankommt...  
dadurch verliert der trail flair, und macht nicht mehr ganz soviel spass.... 


wie würdest du den deinen trail beschreiben?
für mich als abfahrts fetischisten wäre natürlich interesant ob:
 der trail nur bergab geht (bzw. ob man das einmal aufgebaute tempo gut halten kann),
ist er schnell kurven reich und schmal, oder eher ne waldautobahn?
wie lang ist der trail,
und hat er paar schöne verzwickte stellen,
 und die ein oder andere möglichkeit zu springen?

bin im moment nur am wochenende in aachen sonnst würde ich selbst hinfahren und mir den anschauen...


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rene: Ich weis nicht, irgentwie hab ich da kein gutes Gefühl. Ich hab auch keine Idee, wie und was ich schreiben sollte.


Wenn, dann etwas neutrales. Oder du begehst Urkundenfälschung und unterschreibst mit 'Forstverwaltung Stadt Aachen'  Dann bekommt er Muffe und lässt den Schei$ sein. Aber was ist, wenn es ein Angestellter der Forstbehörde ist...?


----------



## wusel58 (2. Juli 2006)

Ich bin heute Mittag mal 2 Stündchen durch den Aachener Wald gefahren....ungewollt so ziemlich kreuz und quer....

Es gibt in diesem Gebiet dermaßen viele trails und Wege, dass ich nach zweimal rechts und links abbiegen völlig die Orientierung verloren hab und mir nix anderes übrig blieb, als solange nach Sonnenstand in West- oder Ostrichtung zu fahren, bis ich die Lütticher, Eupener oder Monschauer Strasse querte, und mich neu orientieren konnte.

Das nächste mal nich ohne Wege-Karte !

Baumsperren oder ähnliches hab ich keine gesehen.....


----------



## hedisch (2. Juli 2006)

Nabend

@nosh: Es geht hier um einen Weg, den ich als Verbindung zweier Trails nutze. Also wohl eher nicht so interessant für Dich. 



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn, dann etwas neutrales. Oder du begehst Urkundenfälschung und unterschreibst mit 'Forstverwaltung Stadt Aachen'  Dann bekommt er Muffe und lässt den Schei$ sein. Aber was ist, wenn es ein Angestellter der Forstbehörde ist...?



Glaub ich nicht, dass es ein Förster ist, aber wenn, dann kommt die Zettelaktion nicht ganz so gut. 

Gibts schon was Neues bei Deinen Recherchen bezüglich der Gesetzeslage in Belgien?

@wusel58: Wenn Du mal nen Guido brauchst, kannste gerne Bescheid geben.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## stefan_ue (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo hedisch,

gestern Vormittag bin ich mal Deinen Trail gefahren. Bis auf Brennesseln war nix im Weg. Aber so dolle fand ich die Route nicht. Einfach nur entlang des Hanges ohne technische Herausforderungen. Auch die anderen Routen im Aachener Wald waren frei 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts schon was Neues bei Deinen Recherchen bezüglich der Gesetzeslage in Belgien?


Leider nicht. Sollte mal jemand recherchieren, der französich beherrscht. Obwohl die Provinzregierung in Eupen, Deutsch als offizielle Amtssprache hat, ist nichs zu finden.


----------



## Jule (4. Juli 2006)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> gestern Vormittag bin ich mal Deinen Trail gefahren. Bis auf Brennesseln war nix im Weg.



Gestern Abend lag da auch nix. Und die Brennesseln waren sehr erfrischend.
Es war allerdings schon etwas düster, und bei dem Gedanken an diesen ominösen vielleicht auch verschrobenen Typen, der Äste durch'n Wald schleift und Freude daran findet, anderen den Weg zu versperren, wurd' mir doch etwas mulmig zumute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (4. Juli 2006)

Nabend

und erstmal Danke an alle, die mal auf der Strecke unterwegs waren. 

Ich war selbst gestern vormittag nochmal da und es war ein ganz neues Feeling für mich. Zum 1. Mal musste ich da nichts wegräumen - ich bin die ganze Strecke durchgefahren - unglaublich, aber wahr!  Ich schätze mein spezieller Freund ist im _wohlverdienten_ Urlaub. 

Übrigens, welche Brennesseln? 

Also auf dem Weg, den ich meine, gibts keine. Dafür aber rechts und links viele Stämme und Verschnitt von der letzten Waldarbeiteraktion. Der Kerl muss sich das Material für seine Aktionen nicht gross ranschleppten, dafür baut er aber immer regelrechte Hindernisse auf. Immer so 5-10 grosse Äste bzw. 1-2 Stämme schön verkeilt pro Hindernis. Und wie schon erwähnt strategisch genau an den Stellen, an denen kein Umfahren möglich ist.

@XCRacer: Hast Du schon mal mit den Prattdrivern gesprochen?

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch

PS: Ich hab vor morgen recht früh (ca. ab 8 Uhr) ne grössere Runde (50-60 km) zu drehen. Wer Lust hat sich anzuschliessen meldet sich am besten hier. Treffpunkt Eismännchen oder Waldstadion nach Vereinbarung


----------



## Jule (5. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, welche Brennesseln?
> 
> Also auf dem Weg, den ich meine, gibts keine.



Hm, sollte ich doch falsch abgebogen sein? Bin links an der Hütte von Siebenpfade vorbei und unten am Reitweg wieder rausgekommen. 
Was sowieso mal wieder die Frage aufwirft: Wo ist der siebte Weg von Siebenpfade? Auf der Wanderkarte im Wald gibt's nur sechs und in der Realität? Ich glaub' da sind's auch keine sieben! Oder? Seltsam.

Gruß!
Jule


----------



## stefan_ue (5. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich bin direkt neben dem Unterstand links daran vorbeigefahren. Dann kommt ein kleiner Abzweig nach rechts, der entlang eines hanges geht, und wunderbar mit Brennesseln zugewuchert war  Da war weit und breit nix mit abgesägten Ästen zu sehen... Hätte ich an der Abzweigung geradeaus fahren müssen?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


PS: Gibt es noch den Dienstag-Abend Treff am Waldstadion?


----------



## hedisch (5. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit,

war richtig schön heute: 67km in 3:50h. 

Nur ein versperrter Trail im Augustinerwald, viele Waldarbeiter, ein Förster (bin sofort abgebogen ), massenhaft Radfahrer im Vijlener Bosch und vorallem sehr angenehmes Wetter.

@Jule: Nein, nicht _falsch_ abgebogen, sondern nur nicht abgebogen!
Nachdem Du links an der Hütte vorbei bist, musst Du nach ca. 100m LINKS in den zugegebenermassen etwas versteckten Weg abbiegen. Dann führt dieser am Hang des Königsbergs herum und endet dann nach einem kurzen aber netten DH auf dem Reitweg. Und wie schon erwähnt gehts dann schräg links gegenüber gleich in den nächsten kleinen Trail.
Es gibt sogar eine Variante mit der man doch die Hindernisse umgehen kann:
Direkt zu Beginn geht es auf einem Trail rechts nach oben auf den Königsberg, ist etwas steil aber fahrbar. Oben gabelt sich nach ner Weile der Trail und der linke führt nach einem heftigen Bergabstück zurück auf den Weg.

Also auf meiner Karte sinds 7 Wege/Pfade. Links am Unterstand vorbei kennst Du jetzt. Dann gehts auch rechts vorbei, dann kommt die Karte, dann der längere Trail auf den Elleterweg runter, daneben der kürzere, dann der normale Weg, dann der Weg zum Augustinerweg und zu letzt noch der Weg zum Hirschweg runter. Summasummarum 7  

@Stefan: S.o. = falsch abgebogen, nicht rechts, sondern links.  
Tut mir echt Leid, dass mit den Brennesseln. 

Ja klar gibs den Treff noch. Siehe Nightbiken-Fred hier im Forum.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Jule (5. Juli 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf meiner Karte sinds 7 Wege/Pfade. Links am Unterstand vorbei kennst Du jetzt. Dann gehts auch rechts vorbei, dann kommt die Karte, dann der längere Trail auf den Elleterweg runter, daneben der kürzere, dann der normale Weg, dann der Weg zum Augustinerweg und zu letzt noch der Weg zum Hirschweg runter. Summasummarum 7



Ok, vielleicht sollte ich das mit dem Zählen auch einfach bleiben lassen.
Oder heute abend einfach nochmal üben, falls es nicht schüttet.

Jule


----------



## hedisch (15. Juli 2006)

*Auf frischer Tat ertappt!*
Ja, ich hab ihn erwischt. Nun ratet mal...

Es ist ein ca. 75 Jahre alter Mann, nach seinem äusseren Erscheinungsbild und Gebahren wahrscheinlich ein ehemaliger Professor oder ähnliches.

Und er ist "ein Ur-Aachener", der den Wald quasi als seinen Privatbesitz betrachtet. Er fühlt sich von uns Bikern gestört, er könne ja nicht in Ruhe seinen Gedanken nachhängen, wenn er noch auf jedem Waldweg auf Radfahrer achten müsse. Dies müsse er schliesslich schon in der Stadt zur Genüge.

Ich hab vorsichtig versucht mit verständlichen Argumenten mit ihm zu reden. Aber da war letztlich nix zu machen. Als ihm klar wurde, dass jedes seiner Argumente haltlos ist, hat er nur noch rumgeschrieen, ich solle ihn in Ruhe lassen.
Da hab ich halt nur noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht und bin weiter.

Im Endeffekt bin ich froh endlich zu wissen, wer den Weg versperrt, selbst wenn er dies weiter tun wird. Ich werde den Weg auch in Zukunft nutzen und gegebenenfalls freiräumen.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2006)

War ja irgendwie klar, das es jemand war, der viel Zeit zur Verfügung hat und nicht nur gegen Radler eine Allergie hat, sondern warscheinlich gegen alles.
Naja, auch mit solchen Mitmenschen muß man umgehen lernen. Ich finde, du hast richtig reagiert. Die Zahl der Senioren wird weiter steigen...


----------



## wusel58 (16. Juli 2006)

Jaa!.....richtig reagiert!.....aber find dich damit ab, dass du an seinem Weltbild oder Gedankenkonstrukt nix mehr Ã¤ndern kannst.....Einsicht oder LernfÃ¤higkeit gehen in hohem Alter offenbar vÃ¶llig verloren......das merke ich selbst bei Bekannten/Verwandten die ich vor Jahren noch als weltoffen und tolerant beschrieben hÃ¤tte.....

Solange das noch im Rahmen bleibt soll man den âAltenâ ihre Macken lassen.....und hoffen, dass man selbst im Alter nich n bissi wunderlich wird.....

So......AuÃenthermometer zeigt schon 23Â°C......nu nix wie raus......


----------



## TvS (16. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich das so lese, wird mir mehr als vorher klar, dass der Typ einen psychischen Schaden hat, und er tut mir eher Leid. 
Habe selber auch mal einen gesehen, ich weiß nicht, ob es derselbe war. Wir sind die Toblerone runter und unten kam er vorbeigelaufen hat verängstigt geschaut und ist schnell davon. Als wir wieder hochgeschoben haben, lagen Äste auf dem Weg. Allerdings muß man ihm zugutehalten, dass die Äste nirgendwo lagen, wo sie jemanden gefährdet hätten, es lag also nix z.B. direkt hinter der Abfahrt.
Der Typ hatte eine häßliche graue Jacke an und war völlig unscheinbar. Wie ein ehemaliger Professor sah der nicht aus, aber das sagt ja nix. Alter schätze ich auf Mitte 60.
Muss man wohl mit leben. 
Sollte ich aber irgendwann so Aggro-Jäger sehen, die Bäume quer legen, gibts Ohrfeige!


----------

